# Sanders to the d league



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

and here I was hoping with the season nearly being unsalvageable that he'd start getting a lot of time on the floor.



> The 6-foot-11 Sanders had only played in three games this month for a total of 29 minutes. He was bothered by back spasms and did not play in five straight games before scoring six points in 6 minutes against Denver on Wednesday night.
> 
> "We've not been at all disappointed with Larry when he's been on the floor," Hammond said. "He's shown that he has an upside."


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/116575258.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

So how many blocks per game will he average in the D-League.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> So how many blocks per game will he average in the D-League.


6, 7 easy.


----------

